# Post Spay Pics



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy was spayed yesterday at about 2.30.. so less than 24 hours ago.. trying to stop her from acting normally is a nightmare she is wanting to get into everything. She was also chipped and omg how anyone does it without them being under i applaud you because she had blood on her fur from the needle and was wimpering if it was touched.

She's in no pain as far as i know but the vet is a 4 minute walk from here and said pop in for some pain meds if need be!!!

We tried the lampshade for Miss Licky Licky and omg poor thing just sat there like what is this thing.. she slept in it and woke me up at 3.45am so i thought whilst im at it ill take her out for a wee as she had only been twice yesterday (once in the morning before the spay and once when she came home) anyway.. she couldn't sniff to find somewhere to go coz the lampshade kept getting in the way,.. Yes its too big for her but it was the smallest he had!!

Sorry for the lighting my room is all pink and it was late last night

MUM SERIOUSLY I GOTTA REPUTATION TO PROTECT









Feeling a little woozy









Snug as a bug in a rug (with 4 blankets as she was ice cold to touch)










After Michelles suggestion of a baby grow i popped otu this morning well even prem ones swamp her so i took them all in a bit.. anyway 
we have a baby vest on now.. 

This is better than a lamp on your head









I chewing my buwwy Bella gotz me coz i is sooo bored









Lots of Blankies coz mum says i feel like da ice queen still

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And my wound.. its a little bit ouch and i wanna tug dese laces out of my bewwy









Its hard to get her wound coz holding her and a phone is well hard when i am holding her like she's gonna break 

She has halved in size.. amazing how much fur she has.. where theyve shaved all her belly she looks so skinny!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh daisy doo  ouchies..hope you feel better and warmer soon princess xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Anne.. she's walking like she's got a marrow stuck up her bum too but i assume its uncomfortable with the stitches.. bless my baby


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is still very sweet, adn she looks so pretty in her baby vest !! Rico lasted about 14 seconds in the "lampshade"--don't differ with you on that. she looks great .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Everything looks great and normal Sarah. Love the little baby jumper she has on. Her incision looks good. Big sigh of relief!! Now to just let her relax and heal.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rubia said:


> She is still very sweet, adn she looks so pretty in her baby vest !! Rico lasted about 14 seconds in the "lampshade"--don't differ with you on that. she looks great .


Its the clonking around and she spins her head around in it to see you.. do not like it at all.. id rather she looked a wally in the baby clothes lol



Brodysmom said:


> Everything looks great and normal Sarah. Love the little baby jumper she has on. Her incision looks good. Big sigh of relief!! Now to just let her relax and heal.


Thanks Tracy.. i think healing is the hardest coz she wont rest.. she's finally fallen asleep on me now but i was going to crate her so she didn't run around like a lunatic!!! She's not going to the loo much either but im assuming everything gets moved about in there.. bless her!!

Im shocked at how good the wound looks.. theres no redness not swelling no nothing.. just a bald 2 tone belly!! I was worried about how cold she was but they said she would take time to warm up as dinky dots generally do.. but i thought by this morning she'd be roasty toasty again.. but no!! so for now the blankets are staying a permanent fixture on her!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww bless little Daisy .... She'll be back to normal in no time xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw poor daisy! 
loving the baby grown :lol: haha she looks adorable in it!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*for Daisy*

Hope you are feeling like yourself again soon!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

AWWWW Daisy huggles for you, you still look like a princess and some for mummy for being very brave. xxxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> Aww bless little Daisy .... She'll be back to normal in no time xx


Thanks Sara... i think i'll relax once the stitches are out on Monday



JRZL said:


> aw poor daisy!
> loving the baby grown :lol: haha she looks adorable in it!


Hahaha so much better than looking like a lamp ha ha ha.. she isn't even bothered by it.. ikm sure she likes dressing up



Jerry'sMom said:


> Hope you are feeling like yourself again soon!


Thanks Therese.. i love the graphic



Milosmummy said:


> AWWWW Daisy huggles for you, you still look like a princess and some for mummy for being very brave. xxxx


Thanks Victoria.. i needed a hug.. i had a massive ruck with my sister over it.. and then blamed her pregnant hormones for her being an insensitive wotsit!! cow!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww have seen that face before when my kitty had to wear the lampshade.
Not impressed!! lol
Much better now with the baby grow, and very cute too!
Her belly doesnt look bad either, bless her. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL she wasn't impressed but didn't try to attack it or anything.. she's not really resting she's slept for like 15 mins.. i wish she'd just chill out


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope you are feeling much better soon, Daisy. You look so cute in your Onesie (that's what we call those here, lol) Hugs and kisses from me and my gang.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Feel better soon Miss Daisy.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Her stitches look good. She looks adorable in her onesie too.  Feel better soon sweet Daisy. xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys 
t it's a baby vest lol baby grows have long legs I assume both are onesies as they are all in ones. I'm sure American English is different to British english our spellings are different too!! 

Paula I think it was you who asked for picks lol I had to take it in by 4 inch or so


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh she looks great Sarah and they did an awesome job w/ stitching her back up...and just think, no blood drippings around your house now!

The baby jumper is genius, wish I had thought of that!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aee bless her! Shes doing so well, well done to both of you! Dont worry Daisy even witha cone you're beautiful!  x

Now Daisy (&Sarah) Please cheer up


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

lol omg that is too cute, she's in a onesie! Does she have accidents in that or did you also cut a hole for her to go potty? 

She looks like she's doing great I bet you feel so much better now that it's all over!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kristi I can't believe I considered going to another vet they were fab and he loved her fir me there is no swelling I did call them coz she is limping but they said it's coz she won't rest and is sore. 

Robyn I'll rest in 2 weeks when she is back to normal lol

yoquerio I dunno your name sorry but no accidents I un pop it when she needs to go she gives me warning although her toilets aren't back to normal yet


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Kristi I can't believe I considered going to another vet they were fab and he loved her fir me there is no swelling I did call them coz she is limping but they said it's coz she won't rest and is sore.
> 
> Robyn I'll rest in 2 weeks when she is back to normal lol
> 
> yoquerio I dunno your name sorry but no accidents I un pop it when she needs to go she gives me warning although her toilets aren't back to normal yet


It's Heather, in my siggy there  That's great though what a good girl! She will be normal in no time.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah I'm not with it haha she has always been good very easy to train I feel for her she can't lay on her tummy


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Bless her she looks so cute in her baby vest!
Glad she is alright x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha thanks elle


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I knew she would be perfectly fine. She is quite a trooper. And she looks so darned cute in her baby outfit.  She is always lovely, even post surgery!!:flower:


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing better after the spay. Mia also hated the e-collar so I put one of her vest harnesses on the was long enough to cover the incision so she wouldn't lick it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww poor daisy. she looks like a patient coming from a hospital  yay for bullys! mm 4 blankets sounds very comfy


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Awww she looks sooo cute in her outfit  Looks like she is happy and doing well after her spay  thats great!

I was beside myself my little C.C was spayed..... I was so stressed I got conned into every test under the sun the vet could offer me to assure she was safe to spay lol!!!!!! That was one huge bill!!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

awwww poor sweet baby! Give her gengle hugs from my lil pack  
She is looking adorable by the way!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Just caught up with this post,, ouch that looks sore but I am sure she will be great, those collars are horrible.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone it amazes me women who have hysterectomys are recouperating for ages she is running around and trying to keep her calm is hard work. 

She looks so small with her belly fur missing. 

Deme they are awful you'd think they would come up with something better


----------

